# RE Miniatures and Shetlands



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

A few of my show horses and one of the foals. Goat kids are cute, but that have some competition from a baby miniature horse!

@KY Goat Girl @DDFN


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! Such beautiful minis! They are so sleek and shiny! And that foal is adorable!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So gorgeous!! I totally want more mini ponies, I love little horses!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you @KY Goat Girl ! I love them. They aren't so slick right now, lol. Very fluffy in their winter coats!
She is really cute! And even sweeter. She's a yearling now and should be leaving for her new home soon.









@Jubillee They are addictive! If you ever decide to get more, let me know! I usually either have some or know of some available down here.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They are addictive. I have 2 now and when the big horses pass away (hopefully a long time from now) I will get a few more. I love my minis! So do you have mares and gelding or a stud?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think they are just stinkin’ adorable in their fluffy winter coats. Not just ponies, cows, horses, and goats too.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

My Florida imported filly has ended up with a fluffier winter coat than my other horses. Lol now I have to wait to transfer her papers to get good pictures of her without her winter coat.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Thank you @KY Goat Girl ! I love them. They aren't so slick right now, lol. Very fluffy in their winter coats!
> She is really cute! And even sweeter. She's a yearling now and should be leaving for her new home soon.
> View attachment 222615
> 
> ...


I most definitely will. I have to convince my husband since they dont really have a purpose haha. But they are so stinking cute.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@DDFN You definitely need more! Lol, I've always been a bad enabler, with goats and horses! I have 7 minis now! 3 mares, 3 show geldings and the red chestnut is my stallion.
I had to laugh at the imported from Florida!! Sounds like a different country😂 
For the transfer, winter coat pictures don't matter. They won't be put on her papers. The only time they switch out the pictures is for temp to perm. And actually AMHA doesn't require pictures for transfer anymore and I don't think AMHR ever has.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@KY Goat Girl Winter woollies are cute on any animal!
Here's a picture from our 2022 New Year's photoshoot with my two of my show geldings.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Enable away lol. Ok it's been years since registered a mini lol. Ok they did say they needed pictures for the transfer but it's just temp papers. They filly arrived before the breeder had her papers so I have an email copy to transfer. I want more now but have to wait. One mini stud and the filly and matching set in the saddlebreds lol.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@Jubillee Well they are great lawn mowers!😉Haven't had to mow our yard once since we fenced it and turned the pastured horses out on it. And they don't eat your flowers (like goats!) or tear up your yard like big horses.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@DDFN As long as she is already registered, you shouldn't need pictures. I just transferred a mare with temp papers in A&R without pictures. AMHA just changed the rule about pictures in the last several months.
Well you've got the start of your own herd! Lol Can always put them together when she grows up and "suddenly" have a foal!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re gorgeous!  So I know absolutely nothing about anything equestrian, but which is your favorite the minis or Shetlands?


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@Goatastic43 Thank you!! 
That is a funny question because they are the same! If they are under 38", they are considered miniatures, but they are also registered American Shetlands.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Morning Star Farm said:


> @Goatastic43 Thank you!!
> That is a funny question because they are the same! If they are under 38", they are considered miniatures, but they are also registered American Shetlands.


Oh…. I guess that’s proof I know nothing lol!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Morning Star Farm said:


> @KY Goat Girl Winter woollies are cute on any animal!
> Here's a picture from our 2022 New Year's photoshoot with my two of my show geldings.
> View attachment 222617


I love the brown and white one! Brown/white paint coloring has been my favorite since I was like 3 years old. My grandma had a horse that color when she was a teen and I’ve always wanted one that color as my first horse since I was little. I got those colors on my first horse but not exactly the pattern. I wanted a paint/pinto but instead got a sorrel with a white stripe. But I loved him.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@Goatastic43 Lol, They're all either full or part Shetland.

@KY Goat Girl Thank you! He is a great horse.
Awe, I like his coloring too. Do you have any horses now?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

No. I only had my horse for about a year then we had to sell him because we moved. He was a Quarter Horse. 








This is Gonzo on his birthday.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh that's too bad! He was beautiful.
I hope you can get horses again one day! They are such wonderful animals.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Can always put them together when she grows up and "suddenly" have a foal!


Lol "suddenly" well she is just a baby now and the mini stud is getting up there in age. May get one out if him if he is still around when she is ready. 

Well both of mine have been bred out of Shetland in their lines but bred down to miniature horse size abd confirmation. Minis are much better than Shetland lol they are bred from Shetland but the confirmation is fined and they are sneaky little horses lol. My filly keeps dumping water buckets now. So she has 3 buckets and planning to put low bucket hangers tomorrow. She has soaked the bucket corner of the stall playing in them.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Oh that's too bad! He was beautiful.
> I hope you can get horses again one day! They are such wonderful animals.


I hope so too! Our barn is actually set up more for horses than for goats. I’m gonna figure out how I’m gonna have my goats set up for milking and pens before I seriously look for another horse.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@DDFN My Shetland gelding has always done that! If you figure out a way to outsmart yours, let me know! Lol He was the first full Shetland I got and he is one goofy two year old now!

Yes, all minis are bred from the original Shetland ponies, but when I say Shetland, I am referring to the American Shetlands, Arabian x Hackney crosses. It is only within the last decade that they now have Shetlands who are also miniature size and they have modernized the miniature breeds tremendously. True triple (AMHA, AMHR, ASPC) horses are in high demand because there are still not very many. My Shetlands are all Classics, I don't care much for the Foundations and Moderns are just crazy! Lol

My stallion is full Shetland and A size, though he will have to hardship when he's 5. Here he is as a yearling.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I hope so too! Our barn is actually set up more for horses than for goats. I’m gonna figure out how I’m gonna have my goats set up for milking and pens before I seriously look for another horse.


That sounds like a good plan.
One of the fun parts about getting my minis was that I could just use my old Nubian sized kidding stalls for them!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Morning Star Farm said:


> That sounds like a good plan.
> One of the fun parts about getting my minis was that I could just use my old Nubian sized kidding stalls for them!


Well that’s handy!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> @DDFN My Shetland gelding has always done that! If you figure out a way to outsmart yours, let me know! Lol He was the first full Shetland I got and he is one goofy two year old now!
> 
> Yes, all minis are bred from the original Shetland ponies, but when I say Shetland, I am referring to the American Shetlands, Arabian x Hackney crosses. It is only within the last decade that they now have Shetlands who are also miniature size and they have modernized the miniature breeds tremendously. True triple (AMHA, AMHR, ASPC) horses are in high demand because there are still not very many. My Shetlands are all Classics, I don't care much for the Foundations and Moderns are just crazy! Lol
> 
> ...


My mini stud never played with buckets and I got him as a colt. I will let you know if the anti play hangers work lol. I just worry she will play with a bucket and manage to get it around her little head being so small. Silly filly.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> My mini stud never played with buckets and I got him as a colt. I will let you know if the anti play hangers work lol. I just worry she will play with a bucket and manage to get it around her little head being so small. Silly filly.


Same here! I have to be very creative, but so far it hasn't slowed him down. This is the only one who has ever done it. But to be fair, everything in his stall or pasture is a toy to him!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, Shetlands have come a long way since I had them as a kid, half a century ago. Every farm kid had a pony- you either learned how to ride and loved horses, or
got tossed off alot and hated them- farm ponies were a dime a dozen. My next one was an ex pulling pony- Nellie, She taught me how to tighten girths after 
she blew her belly tight, until you got on, the suddenly, the saddle slipped. I spent alot of times under that pony! ( I was 9 years old) Funny how my mom never 
seemed worried- she just turned us loose and said- if you break something, come home! I assumed she meant equipment, Now I think she meant bones! 

You have beautiful animals!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you! I really enjoy them!

That is so funny!! Oh those fat and fuzzy, often temperamental, little ponies are still around! And they are still notorious for that exact same attitude! But the American Shetland is like a different breed.

Some history......

T_he American Shetland Pony is an American breed of pony. It derives from the traditional Shetland Pony from the Shetland Isles of Scotland, but as a result of cross-breeding with other horse and pony breeds, is taller and more elegant.  It does not have the thick coat of the traditional Shetland, and in conformation is more similar to the Hackney Pony, with some Arab influence. It is the most numerous pony breed in the United States; numbers in 1994 were estimated at over 50,000.

The first documented importation of Shetland Ponies to the United States was in 1885, when Eli Elliot imported seventy-five of them. A breed association, the American Shetland Pony Club, was formed in 1888. The original stock was crossbred with various other breeds, principally the Hackney Pony. Arabian, Harness Show Pony and Welsh breeds were also used. The result was a taller and more elegant pony than the classic Shetland, with longer legs and finer bone, high withers and a sloping shoulder, and a high action particularly well-suited to harness work. It does not have the thick coat of the traditional Shetland, but supposedly retains the hardiness and endurance of that breed; in conformation it is more similar to the Hackney Pony, also showing some Arab influence.

American Shetland Ponies may be registered in the American Shetland Pony Club stud book, in one of four sections: foundation, classic, modern, and modern pleasure; they are distinguished by minor variations in conformation.

The American Shetland Pony is well-suited to harness use. It may be used as a roadster to pull sulkies, or in fine harness pulling two-wheeled or four-wheeled carts. It may be ridden under either a Western or English saddle, and is also shown at Halter._

https://www.shetlandminiature.com/registries/aspc-registry

This link has pictures and descriptions of the different types, mine are classics, the easiest to find under 38", thus making them also miniatures. True under 34" miniature Shetlands are the rarest and most desired.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s hilarious @Goats Rock!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute!!!!! We have a mini mare that's due to foal any time now. She is on day 330. This is our first time on foal watch. Your pictures are making the wait harder! ❤


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

billiejw89 said:


> So cute!!!!! We have a mini mare that's due to foal any time now. She is on day 330. This is our first time on foal watch. Your pictures are making the wait harder! ❤


Congratulations!! That is a hard wait!! Much harder than goats because it is so much longer!
Do you have a thread for her?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Same here! I have to be very creative, but so far it hasn't slowed him down. This is the only one who has ever done it. But to be fair, everything in his stall or pasture is a toy to him!


I had to take the small low sided water trough out of the pasture right now with the cold weather because she kept getting in it. Didn't want her getting a cold from being silly.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Wow, Shetlands have come a long way since I had them as a kid, half a century ago. Every farm kid had a pony- you either learned how to ride and loved horses, or
> got tossed off alot and hated them- farm ponies were a dime a dozen. My next one was an ex pulling pony- Nellie, She taught me how to tighten girths after
> she blew her belly tight, until you got on, the suddenly, the saddle slipped. I spent alot of times under that pony! ( I was 9 years old) Funny how my mom never
> seemed worried- she just turned us loose and said- if you break something, come home! I assumed she meant equipment, Now I think she meant bones!
> ...


I grew up on saddlebreds because the pony my uncle got my sister was a biter. She would stick her tongue out at you but she would also bite a hunk too. Never had the pony experience everyone else did as a kid. Yeah pretty sure it wasn't tack they were referring too. Sorry. Lol. Had always wanted a hackney but ended up with my mini stud because he was at a friend's barn. He had a stifle issue and later needed surgery. He stole my heart. Then got the recent filly for my big filly.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh wow! Thankfully I don't have any like that! Mine have learned to enjoy baths in the summer, but none play in the water troughs. Drop large chunks of grass in, yes. Lol Had a horse once who used to pull up grass by the roots and swish it in the water trough to rinse off the dirt!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

billiejw89 said:


> So cute!!!!! We have a mini mare that's due to foal any time now. She is on day 330. This is our first time on foal watch. Your pictures are making the wait harder! ❤


You know we are gonna want pictures when she foals 😁


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> You know we are gonna want pictures when she foals 😁


x2!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Oh wow! Thankfully I don't have any like that! Mine have learned to enjoy baths in the summer, but none play in the water troughs. Drop large chunks of grass in, yes. Lol Had a horse once who used to pull up grass by the roots and swish it in the water trough to rinse off the dirt!


No way! 🤣 I wouldn’t want to eat dirt either.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I used to have a saddlebred colt that blew bubbles in water buckets but not the water troughs lol he likes washing his hay in the buckets too. Lol


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> I used to have a saddlebred colt that blew bubbles in water buckets but not the water troughs lol he likes washing his hay in the buckets too. Lol


What a character! I had a gelding once who used to wash his teeth in the water after he ate!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Congratulations!! That is a hard wait!! Much harder than goats because it is so much longer!
> Do you have a thread for her?


We are on day 333 now. Maybe the full moon tomorrow will get things going? She has fooled me the last few days. I will try to make a thread later today. Her name is Sugar Foot


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

billiejw89 said:


> We are on day 333 now. Maybe the full moon tomorrow will get things going? She has fooled me the last few days. I will try to make a thread later today. Her name is Sugar Foot


Oh that is so exciting!! Yes, please do!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she waxing yet?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Is she waxing yet?


not yet, I will be making her a thread now "sugar foots foal watch"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Thought I would share my newest driving prospect!!
I am going to be attempting CDE with him! For those that don't know, it's the driving version of 3 day eventing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The picture is a little blurry but he looks nice!  I can’t wait to see how his training goes! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> The picture is a little blurry but he looks nice!  I can’t wait to see how his training goes! Keep us updated!!


Thank you! I am excited about him.
It's a screenshot from a video so that is why it is fuzzy. I will get new pictures when he arrives!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How exciting...new one soon to be born. New prospect coming! Woohoo. Cant wait to see Your Pictures!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How exciting...new one soon to be born. New prospect coming! Woohoo. Cant wait to see Your Pictures!


Oh I will have plenty of pictures. I am a photographer as well.
I think @billiejw89 had the mare foaling this year. I do have one mare bred for next year so far. Haven't decided who else I will breed. We are currently moving, so my schedule has been a bit hectic! Looking forward to getting back into our routine once we get settled.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice! You will have to keep me updated especially on the CDE. I may want to get into CDE later on with my new filly but she is just a baby now. 

What bloodlines is your new one?


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Nice! You will have to keep me updated especially on the CDE. I may want to get into CDE later on with my new filly but she is just a baby now.
> 
> What bloodlines is your new one?


I sure will! I love CDE! It is such a challenge on so many levels. The B size minis are best for the VSE division. I have a 36" 2yr old who I will train when he matures, but this will be a small pony, probably around 42". He's a bigger Shetland than I breed but his dam is a Cross Country mare and his sire is TSL. They are well known Shetland lines and he could be a great halter horse, but I don't show Shetland very often, and since he is not a breeding horse, we'll focus on CDE. I saw his movement and size and knew he was the one!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a good feeling my filly will end up class b since her dad was a full Shetland. My mini stud is still a class a. Keep me posted and so excited for you!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> I have a good feeling my filly will end up class b since her dad was a full Shetland. My mini stud is still a class a. Keep me posted and so excited for you!


That will be fun! Lots of A size Shetlands out there now though! I have a few, my stallion is around 33".
Thanks!I will try to remember to update this. It is going to be a brand new adventure and I'm excited to see where it takes us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Quick update! We have moved and are enjoying our beautiful new place. The horses are very happy!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s great! Congrats!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Quick update! We have moved and are enjoying our beautiful new place. The horses are very happy!


That's exciting news! Did your piano make it okay?


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> That's exciting news! Did your piano make it okay?


Yes I think it did! We had 4 people to help load it onto the truck at home and though it wasn't easy, it went well, except for when the plywood ramp cracked and I thought it was the piano! We had actual piano movers on this end and they were amazing. They will come back and tune it as well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So you moved, took all your babies to a new.place......and No pictures? Really? How can we all uuuuuhhh & ahhhhhh when we cant see it?😃😂🤣🥰


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Well I have not had much of a chance to take pictures, but here are a few!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful! 😍 It's hard to tell those are mini horses. They look just like big ones without any scale reference!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s great! Congrats!


Thank you!! It is great!

@MellonFriend That's because those are not minis, lol. Those are some of my Arabs!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful..
Uuuuuuuuuu
Awwwwwssw
Ooooooo how pretty🥰🤣😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Thank you!! It is great!
> 
> @MellonFriend That's because those are not minis, lol. Those are some of my Arabs!


Hahahaha! No wonder! 😂


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you! It is just lovely here. Everyone is enjoying it.
I might even get a goat or three again, lol. A goat meaning two goats of course!😅But I don't have the fencing yet and have lots of other projects that need doing. Maybe in the future though.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ooooooo! I love the stables!  And the horses and property of course! And I didn’t even know you didn’t currently have goats. Lol I thought you did.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@Moers kiko boars...More pictures!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful. 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

What a gorgeous piece of property!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

SPECTACULAR! UUUUUUUU
AAAAAAHHHHHHH
OOOOOOOOOOOOOO
💕💞💖💗💓💞💕


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Beautiful property!! And of course the babies too!!!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Ooooooo! I love the stables!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MellonFriend said:


> Absolutely beautiful. 😍


Thank you both!! Yes, I haven't had goats since 2019.



Jubillee said:


> Beautiful property!! And of course the babies too!!!


Thank you! We are enjoying it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

The new additions are arriving later today! I will be sure to post new pictures once they are here. I am excited to meet them, especially my CDE prospect!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY 😁


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

ahhhh so preety!!!! i love the fence and the grass and the trees and the fence  o and is that an arena?


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

daisymay said:


> ahhhh so preety!!!! i love the fence and the grass and the trees and the fence  o and is that an arena?


Thank you!! Yes, that is a covered arena.....with lights!
The footing needs to be redone as it is too dusty, but it has a nice base.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

what state are you in? i want to come see it ... you dont mind me inviting myself right....
I cant wait for more photos!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

daisymay said:


> what state are you in? i want to come see it ... you dont mind me inviting myself right....
> I cant wait for more photos!


Well Arkansas might be a bit far but you are welcome to come visit! It is still a boarding stable and I do have a camping site 
I will try to take more pictures this afternoon and post them tonight!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

ahhh dang.... a bit too far....


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Ready and waiting..........! Horses should be arriving around 10.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Is that your corral?! That is stunning! 🤩


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Is that your corral?! That is stunning! 🤩


Yes that is the arena! 

And here they are! Formal introductions coming tomorrow, but they are amazing. It's always exciting to meet new horses for the first time and see what they are like compared to their photos and videos. Also fun to get to know their personalities.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

daisymay said:


> what state are you in? i want to come see it ... you dont mind me inviting myself right....
> I cant wait for more photos!


You just wanted to visit I was going to ask to move in lol.


Very nice new horses. Let me give you the new shipping address since I can't move in lol jk. But they are beautiful and I love that arena!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful arena...Im soooooo thrilled for you! And new babies? How nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

wow! I change my mind all move!!!!! i always wanted an arena... for that matter i always wanted a nice pasture 
--- that bay is gorgeous


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> You just wanted to visit I was going to ask to move in lol.
> 
> 
> Very nice new horses. Let me give you the new shipping address since I can't move in lol jk. But they are beautiful and I love that arena!


Hahaha, well you know we actually aren't that terribly far, so you could come visit one day!




Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful arena...Im soooooo thrilled for you! And new babies? How nice!





toth boer goats said:


> Wow, that is amazing.


Thank you both! It is very nice. 



daisymay said:


> wow! I change my mind all move!!!!! i always wanted an arena... for that matter i always wanted a nice pasture
> --- that bay is gorgeous


😂 That would be quite a move! It was for us too, not quite as far, but still a big production to move a whole farm.
Thank you. That is the CDE prospect!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

would it be too personal to tell how much your new property was or in the ball park like over a million, over 500,000 ect? im just curious what the prices are other then here.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

daisymay said:


> would it be too personal to tell how much your new property was or in the ball park like over a million, over 500,000 ect? im just curious what the prices are other then here.


Not at all. I'll PM you. It was below both of those. The hardest part is finding a place with a nice barn AND a nice house.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Hahaha, well you know we actually aren't that terribly far, so you could come visit one day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I got it in writing now! Other goat spotters are my witnesses lol


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Alright.......here are the pictures! 









Wa-Ful KF Dunkirk-yearling palomino gelding Shetland Miniature, will be in training for halter and obstacle and will be part of my lease program.


















MRS Dancing on a Cloud (Fancy)-3yr old Shetland filly, will show in halter and driving next year.
























MRS Everyone's Favorite Guy (Gaston)- 3yr old Shetland Gelding and my CDE prospect!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So what exactly is CDE? 

They are all so beautiful.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> So what exactly is CDE?
> 
> They are all so beautiful.


I am so happy with them!

CDE is the driving version of 3 day eventing. The 3 events are driven dressage, marathon driving and a timed cones course in place of show jumping. The cones have balls on top and each ball knocked is 4 faults, just like a pole knocked would be 4 faults in jumping. Here are some of my favorite videos on it.

The highest level, 4 in Hand, with the best driver out there, Boyd Exell.




Cones course with pony pairs.




And it is all based in the traditional sport of carriage driving.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That is so amazing! I had no idea that was a thing! Beautiful! 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hes a nice mover. You have your hands full! All 3 are beautiful. All I can say is practice, patience, practice patience and then perfection!💞💖💗


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> That is so amazing! I had no idea that was a thing! Beautiful! 😍


It is quite amazing to watch and lots of fun to do! 



Moers kiko boars said:


> Hes a nice mover. You have your hands full! All 3 are beautiful. All I can say is practice, patience, practice patience and then perfection!💞💖💗


Yes he is! That's why I thought of him for this. The official age he is allowed to compete at is 4, so we have some time. I have a driving horse reaching the upper levels of dressage now. It has only taken 2yrs and he has come a long way. He does not have the confidence for cross country driving though, so he sticks to the arena! 



Goatastic43 said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thank you!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well thats important to know the personslity of the horse. I bought a race horse. He hated running in circles. Made a fantastic hunter/ dressage. He was ok on arena jumping. But he couldnt get enough hunting. 
Driving looks like a challenge all in itself. Fascinating though. Keep me posted.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are all so Gorgeous!! 😍🤩😍


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well thats important to know the personslity of the horse. I bought a race horse. He hated running in circles. Made a fantastic hunter/ dressage. He was ok on arena jumping. But he couldnt get enough hunting.
> Driving looks like a challenge all in itself. Fascinating though. Keep me posted.


They definitely have their preferences! Some horses just don't have that "it" factor for showing either. I've had to sell a few of those. Sweet as can be but zero desire to show off.
Driving is wonderful! I used to ride but love it better than riding now.



Boer Mama said:


> They are all so Gorgeous!! 😍🤩😍


They are, thank you!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well thats important to know the personslity of the horse. I bought a race horse. He hated running in circles. Made a fantastic hunter/ dressage. He was ok on arena jumping. But he couldnt get enough hunting.
> Driving looks like a challenge all in itself. Fascinating though. Keep me posted.


So he couldn't make it as a NAShorse (NASCAR horse). We had a friend I met through another friend that would take all of her families TBs that didn't make it on the track and reschool them for dressage or hunter/jumper homes. So many of the "failed" race horses are amazing if people just retrain them right. We started helping her find homes and a some years back I came across a horse lady I made friends only to find out she had one of those retrained "failed" track horses I had worked when he was a 6 year old gelding. He is a dressage king and in hand confidence builder for so many children now it isn't funny. If he hadn't been refurbished he would of ended up probably in the slaughter pipeline.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> They definitely have their preferences! Some horses just don't have that "it" factor for showing either. I've had to sell a few of those. Sweet as can be but zero desire to show off.
> Driving is wonderful! I used to ride but love it better than riding now.
> 
> 
> They are, thank you!!


Can I ask what age range you are in? Even now I find it hard to find horse people in our area that truly enjoy driving. I like it and feel by the time I get older it will have to be my only option to replace riding. I kid my friend that by the time we get "old" we will need a wheelchair cart and the ponies and minis can haul us around. 

But I did grow up ground driving all the saddlebreds and cart starting some horses, so maybe it isn't as much an age thing as a exposure to the discipline instead.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Can I ask what age range you are in? Even now I find it hard to find horse people in our area that truly enjoy driving. I like it and feel by the time I get older it will have to be my only option to replace riding. I kid my friend that by the time we get "old" we will need a wheelchair cart and the ponies and minis can haul us around.
> 
> But I did grow up ground driving all the saddlebreds and cart starting some horses, so maybe it isn't as much an age thing as a exposure to the discipline instead.


Well you could say college age, but I never went to college lol. My experience with driving is that it is done less for outings than riding. I know a few dedicated trail drivers but it's not something you just go out and do as much as riding, unless you drive on your own place or have safe roads around. That is partly because of the logistics of transporting a cart and partly because it's harder to find driving trails than riding trails. But there is a very strong carriage and mini driving community in your state!

I think that is part of it too. Driving is huge in the mini World and I loved it right away!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Well you could say college age, but I never went to college lol. My experience with driving is that it is done less for outings than riding. I know a few dedicated trail drivers but it's not something you just go out and do as much as riding, unless you drive on your own place or have safe roads around. That is partly because of the logistics of transporting a cart and partly because it's harder to find driving trails than riding trails. But there is a very strong carriage and mini driving community in your state!
> 
> I think that is part of it too. Driving is huge in the mini World and I loved it right away!


We had a driving class started last year at our local show. They have a big driving group too but I haven't gone to their driving events since my mini stud wouldn't like an outing without having "fun" since he would meet new friends lol once my new mini gets old enough then I can start driving more off site.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes I loved my Hickory Blue
He won top 3 in every show. But to just hunt, thats where that boys heart was. When he became older, I sold him to a family with 3.young men, that wanted to learn to hunt
He kept them happy for several years. I had to stop showing and get a job. I still have a beautiful Morgan mare rescue. But honestly my time is in goats, breeding& selling, and farm maintenance. 
The driving always fascitated me. Such beauty without physical contact,such as riding.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Well I’m just going to say good luck because I can’t even get to the top of this post


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome and beautiful.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> We had a driving class started last year at our local show. They have a big driving group too but I haven't gone to their driving events since my mini stud wouldn't like an outing without having "fun" since he would meet new friends lol once my new mini gets old enough then I can start driving more off site.


I can see that!! 😂 Well when you come here, you can try driving some of mine! I plan on giving a clinic in conjunction with a fun show here in the Fall for the local club. 



Moers kiko boars said:


> The driving always fascitated me. Such beauty without physical contact,such as riding.


It is wonderful! And there is contact! It is just like dressage, but all through the reins and occasionally very subtle voice cues for more impulsion or speed. I call my reins my telegraph wires because I am constantly communicating with them and feeling what they are telling me. 



The Goat said:


> Well I’m just going to say good luck because I can’t even get to the top of this post


It is only 111 posts!! 🤣🤣🤣



toth boer goats said:


> Awesome and beautiful.


Thank you! 😀


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

More pictures!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I can see that!! 😂 Well when you come here, you can try driving some of mine! I plan on giving a clinic in conjunction with a fun show here in the Fall for the local club.
> 
> 
> It is wonderful! And there is contact! It is just like dressage, but all through the reins and occasionally very subtle voice cues for more impulsion or speed. I call my reins my telegraph wires because I am constantly communicating with them and feeling what they are telling me.
> ...


Well if you have a vimeo account I can send you a link to view my mini stud when he was being leased by another farm for giving driving lessons to new drivers. My friends son was training out there and had a fee wanting to learn to drive so I let him borrow my mini to use and even took out my big horse cart for another horse they were training to drive. Ended up selling my full size horse cart as I didn't drive my saddlebred stud any more and they let the cart sit out in the rain over night without covering or putting back under the shed row and the breaks started to freeze up. After that I learned my lesson that no body will take care of your stuff when you loan it out.

Oh I would love to drive some of yours one day! If I can ever make a trip out I would love it!
This was one of their pics. I laughed when they wouldn't use my nice reins for the students and would have then dragging long lines when on the road. I told them to either use my reins or cut some lines before they got them caught on something. They even had the pic posted on their website like that. Told then no horse person would drive with them if they knew anything about driving.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh my goodness!! That is so unsafe!! Those reins are ridiculously long! And that is not the only thing I am seeing that needs adjusting in that picture!
That is very sad about your cart, yes people can be so careless!

I'll PM on the videos!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Morning Star Farm said:


> More pictures!
> View attachment 233221
> 
> View attachment 233220
> ...


They are gorges


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Everything is so beautiful!  That little paint made, Fancy, is my favorite!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Oh my goodness!! That is so unsafe!! Those reins are ridiculously long! And that is not the only think I am seeing that needs adjusting in that picture!
> That is very sad about your cart, yes people can be so careless!
> 
> I'll PM on the videos!


Yes it's not the only unsafe thing in the picture. They wouldn't use the whole driving set. They wanted fast hook up. If my little guy hadn't been an angel for driving they would if been in trouble. I showed them plenty of times how to tack up and hook up. There is a reason I have always liked wheel covers on the training carts especially with new drivers. 
Ended up bringing my guy back because they wouldn't keep up their part of the deal and safety is a big thing in my book.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice pictures of your new group. Yes sadly, others dont treat what is yours like you do. Hard lesson learned.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Yes it's not the only unsafe thing in the picture. They wouldn't use the whole driving set. They wanted fast hook up. If my little guy hadn't been an angel for driving they would if been in trouble. I showed them plenty of times how to tack up and hook up. There is a reason I have always liked wheel covers on the training carts especially with new drivers.
> Ended up bringing my guy back because they wouldn't keep up their part of the deal and safety is a big thing in my book.


I'm sorry, but that is just so ridiculous, especially that they weren't interested in learning. Lots of safety and fitting issues there. I feel sorry for the horse! 



KY Goat Girl said:


> Everything is so beautiful!  That little paint made, Fancy, is my favorite!


Thank you!! She is Fancy and so incredibly sweet!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice pictures of your new group. Yes sadly, others dont treat what is yours like you do. Hard lesson learned.


Thanks! 
Isn't that the truth. I try to care for the boarder horses as if they were mine and I never touch the owner's tack.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I'm sorry, but that is just so ridiculous, especially that they weren't interested in learning. Lots of safety and fitting issues there. I feel sorry for the horse!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! She is Fancy and so incredibly sweet!
> ...


That's exactly the reason he came back after seeing how they were doing it. I tried to help them but it went in one ear and out the other. My little stud though is the most patience and kind. If it wasn't for him being a stud he would be getting shown by some lesson students in halter.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh I just figured out that there is a bottom to go to the top of the post


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Morning Star Farm said:


> @KY Goat Girl Winter woollies are cute on any animal!
> Here's a picture from our 2022 New Year's photoshoot with my two of my show geldings.
> View attachment 222617


Awww


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Sunday Funday for some of the horses today!
There are two pintos, palominos and bays, in case you are seeing double!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Those pics are amazing!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Those pics are gorgeous!  I love the paints!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

The Goat said:


> Those pics are amazing!





KY Goat Girl said:


> Those pics are gorgeous!  I love the paints!


Thank you both!
I am an equine photographer so this is fun practice.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They are having so much fun! Glad I wasn't needing my eyes checked lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They’re having fun kicking up their heels 😂🍀❤


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

They look like some thing you would see in a movie 
good job


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> They are having so much fun! Glad I wasn't needing my eyes checked lol


Haha, no! They separated themselves into the two groups here.










Boer Mama said:


> They’re having fun kicking up their heels 😂🍀❤


Yes they do have lots of fun!!



The Goat said:


> They look like some thing you would see in a movie
> good job





toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you both so much!!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I wanna thank you for sharing with us


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Haha, no! They separated themselves into the two groups here.
> View attachment 233504
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha a paint in each group to keep it balanced.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Hahaha a paint in each group to keep it balanced.


.....And a palomino......and a bay


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Newest addition is PHR Salsas Sangria, barn name TBD. Trying to decide between Sally and Pumpkin!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh Spicey Pumpkin....what a cutie!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Her color she looks like a Pumpkin spice latte!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh Spicey Pumpkin....what a cutie!





DDFN said:


> Her color she looks like a Pumpkin spice latte!


Yes! I thought she looked like a Sally, but then I thought she looked like a little round pumpkin, especially with her coloring!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Yes! I thought she looked like a Sally, but then I thought she looked like a little round pumpkin, especially with her coloring!
> View attachment 234933
> 
> View attachment 234934
> ...


I know what I would dress her up as in a Halloween costume class lol. The giant pumpkin and Charlie Brown leading her!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

She looks so much like a pumpkin


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my gosh! How gorgeous is she! Congratulations!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She is so cute! Do you know what her color is actually called? I remember when we used to visit the Outer Banks beach where there were wild horses, we would see a mustang that was that color. We named him Ragu, so any time I see a horse that color I think "oh look a Ragu". 😆


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh my gosh! How gorgeous is she! Congratulations!


Thank you! I am pretty excited about her.

@MellonFriend She is just a sorrel chestnut. Those cell phone pictures in the setting sun make her look brighter.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> She is so cute! Do you know what her color is actually called? I remember when we used to visit the Outer Banks beach where there were wild horses, we would see a mustang that was that color. We named him Ragu, so any time I see a horse that color I think "oh look a Ragu".


That’s so cool


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Thank you! I am pretty excited about her.
> 
> @MellonFriend She is just a sorrel chestnut. Those cell phone pictures in the setting sun make her look brighter.


Now I know the proper term. 😄


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I think I am going to go with Sally, maybe Pumpkin on occasion but she won't always look like a pumpkin! I hope! Lol She is a bit out of shape right now, so it will be fun to look back at those cell phone pictures. 
Looking forward to driving her though.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She is so beautiful. The name coms to mind for me is big red.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

We will call her mustang Sally now . . .breaks out into song. Lol


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Tanya said:


> She is so beautiful. The name coms to mind for me is big red.


What is so funny about that is the fact that she is tiny!!😂



toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!



DDFN said:


> We will call her mustang Sally now . . .breaks out into song. Lol


Oh dear, don't tell her that!😅 Working on desensitizing her, and she is coming to trust me.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She has the spunk and attitude to think she is bog.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> What is so funny about that is the fact that she is tiny!!😂
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Well you did pick the name hahaha jk. It just made the song pop into my head.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Well you did pick the name hahaha jk. It just made the song pop into my head.


Let the record show! I did not include the Mustang part! 


Tanya said:


> She has the spunk and attitude to think she is bog.


Actually not really! She does look bigger when she is on the move, but she has just enough spunk to show off....definitely more on the quiet side. At least compared to some of my others!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Sally has been in training for about a week now. She is shaping up nicely and reaching intermediate level in groundwork. I love working with her. She has such a great mind.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

She looks great


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m glad she’s making good progress for you! 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Beautiful! Ok question, how do you “stack” horses and ponies? I have enough trouble stacking goats for pictures.  I can’t imagine doing a bigger animal.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

The Goat said:


> She looks great


Thank you!



Boer Mama said:


> I’m glad she’s making good progress for you! 😊


Oh she is!



KY Goat Girl said:


> Beautiful! Ok question, how do you “stack” horses and ponies? I have enough trouble stacking goats for pictures.  I can’t imagine doing a bigger animal.


Well first you'd have to tell me what you mean by stack! As a photographer, that sounds like stacking multiple photos for editing! 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Oh she is!
> ...


Stacking is “setting up” the animal. Like this poor job I did with one of my goats. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s not that much bigger than a goat! 😅


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful 😊


Thank you!



KY Goat Girl said:


> Stacking is “setting up” the animal. Like this poor job I did with one of my goats. Lol
> View attachment 235649


I've never heard it called that before.........interesting!
You did a fine job with her! She is just holding herself stiffly like babies love to do, though I had some older does who did not enjoy showing and would try that.
So to answer your original question now, horses are much much easier than goats!! In the first place they are not nearly as backbreaking! Lol And that is only one way they are easier, there are quite a few more. 



Boer Mama said:


> She’s not that much bigger than a goat! 😅


That is true! She is 32" and I had some Nubians who would only be a couple inches shorter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Sally has been here two weeks now and is really coming along.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww she is very nice!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

She’s pretty!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Such a little beauty standing in the sunshine like that 😍


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute and looking good. Can't help but still have "mustang " pop in my head when seeing her name lol sorry these long teaching days have fried my brain.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww she is very nice!


Thank you!



Doe C Doe boers! said:


> She’s pretty!


Thanks, she sure is!



Boer Mama said:


> Such a little beauty standing in the sunshine like that 😍


Thank you. We are having beautiful weather here.



DDFN said:


> So cute and looking good. Can't help but still have "mustang " pop in my head when seeing her name lol sorry these long teaching days have fried my brain.


Thanks! She is even less of a mustang now though!😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok you guys, now Im gonna have.that songs verse,,," Mustang Sally" stuck in my head All Day!🤯🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok you guys, now Im gonna have.that songs verse,,," Mustang Sally" stuck in my head All Day!🤯🤣😂


You're welcome! Or I'm sorry. Lol lol it's stuck in mine now we can have a song party virtually lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks, she sure is!
> ...


Maybe she will lose her "name sake " jk.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

So happy to have the best kind of front yard view back! Thanks to family who helped finish the fence, my horses can finally graze the yard.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Awesome! I wish my family would help me fence the front yard 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Awesome! I wish my family would help me fence the front yard 😆


Same 😂🤪


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They help fence? Really? I thought that neighbors helping neighbors died in the 19th century! What awesome neighbors!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Rancho Draco said:


> Awesome! I wish my family would help me fence the front yard 😆





Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Same 😂🤪


They were wonderful to help! It was a corral panel fence so pretty easy to pop up but I was glad to have the help! 



Moers kiko boars said:


> They help fence? Really? I thought that neighbors helping neighbors died in the 19th century! What awesome neighbors!


Oh we had wonderful neighbors in Texas who helped with everything. This was family helping, though the one neighbor brought the panels up from the back pasture for us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome 👏


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

It's been awhile again since I posted here. A few quick updates.
Sally is coming along. Much more trusting and confident.








Amigo continues to do well.















Spent a few days helping a friend at Nationals last week and had a lovely time. So good to see all my friends again.
Also started up a new business making signs, most, but not all, custom or handpainted.
Both of these are entirely handpainted stall signs and I am pretty happy with how they came out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Have fun with your creative venture 😁

and of course, glad the lil horses are coming along nicely for you. 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad you had fun. The ponies are adorable. Beautiful.artwork!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. Glad things are going well.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Beautiful!





Boer Mama said:


> Have fun with your creative venture 😁
> 
> and of course, glad the lil horses are coming along nicely for you. 😊





Moers kiko boars said:


> Glad you had fun. The ponies are adorable. Beautiful.artwork!





toth boer goats said:


> How cute. Glad things are going well.


Thank you everyone! Sorry for the delayed response.
Time for another update I guess!
Sally is ground driving and doing very very nicely!









My newest addition is here and settling in nicely!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I love the paint...but...no dapple grey, blues or reds?😮lol Ive always prefferd dapple blue roans. They always catch my eyes. 
I had a paint as a kid. His name was Apache,he was an amazing trotter. 
All your kids look wonderful! Congrats on the new paint!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They’re all so pretty 😍 
Do you do any farm visit days for kids? I bet they’d just love seeing the little ponies… I know my daughter would want to load one up and bring it home 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m practically drooling over Sally and your new addition! Mare or gelding? Name? I love paints!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!



Moers kiko boars said:


> I love the paint...but...no dapple grey, blues or reds?😮lol Ive always prefferd dapple blue roans. They always catch my eyes.
> I had a paint as a kid. His name was Apache,he was an amazing trotter.
> All your kids look wonderful! Congrats on the new paint!


Thanks! Sorry, No roans here! Lol My first registered mare was a lovely blue roan. I loved her coloring. Sadly though, she was old style and it is easier to find roans and more of the quarter horse colors in the stock type division and that is not my style. Color is just a fun bonus though! Black and white paints were always my favorite when I was young and this is my first. Not the last though. 



Boer Mama said:


> They’re all so pretty 😍
> Do you do any farm visit days for kids? I bet they’d just love seeing the little ponies… I know my daughter would want to load one up and bring it home 😂


Thank you!
No, I don't usually do visits, except for friends and even then, mine are almost all not very social with people they don't know.



KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m practically drooling over Sally and your new addition! Mare or gelding? Name? I love paints!


Thank you!! It is a yearling filly, and her barn name is Queen. I love paints too. My favorites are red & white and Black & white.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Me too! Black/white paints and light buckskins are what I like


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Time for another update! Fall is finally here and it is lovely!








Gaston is started in harness and I think I have a potential future pair with these two!









And as you can see, everyone is getting their winter fluffies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful 😊


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

More pictures from yet another beautiful Fall day!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful 😁


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I think I am way overdue for an update! Sold my cart so everyone has just been ground driving, but Sally is doing very very well. Gaston is ground driving now though. Our first CDE will be in May. Only a two day event so a bit easier but still a fun challenge to look forward too.
Diamond and the puppy are getting big in a hurry! So far, we have had great winter weather too.
Some recent pictures!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I love that picture of the sun coming through the trees!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Really lovely pics 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very Nice Pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful, thanks for the update. 🤗😊


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Rancho Draco said:


> I love that picture of the sun coming through the trees!


I do too! The fog has been amazing to watch!



Boer Mama said:


> Really lovely pics 🥰


Thank you!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Very Nice Pictures!





toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful, thanks for the update. 🤗😊


Thank you both!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😉


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aaaa! Lookit those fluffy ponies! 😍 Merry Christmas!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats a neat photo! Merry Christmas!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. 😊


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Aaaa! Lookit those fluffy ponies! 😍 Merry Christmas!


They are very fluffy and cute! 
Thank you! Merry Christmas!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Thats a neat photo! Merry Christmas!


Thank you! Merry Christmas!



toth boer goats said:


> How cute. 😊


Thanks! Merry Christmas!

My new cart arrived a few weeks ago. I was just going to use it for training but it is nice enough to show!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Adorable ponies in their winter coats ❤
And I’m glad your cart exceeded your expectations- that’s always great!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning Star Farm said:


> They are very fluffy and cute!
> Thank you! Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pony pics and the cart is so dreamy! Do you mind if I ask where the cart is from? I had been wanting an easy entry but this one is so cute.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

DDFN said:


> Love the pony pics and the cart is so dreamy! Do you mind if I ask where the cart is from? I had been wanting an easy entry but this one is so cute.


Thank you! Not at all, but I'm afraid I won't be much help. It came from the friend of a lady who restores carts. The restorer worked on it and doesn't know who made it. It's a fairly common design to find though. I'll send some links.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful 😊


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.

Happy New Year! 🎈


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Happy new year! 🎊


----------

